# Plant gro...how often?



## algeamagnet (Jul 3, 2005)

Hi all,
I have 3 planted 10g tanks. They have 3 watts per gallon of lighting, I dose ecxel every day, and all along have been dosing with Nutrafin Plant Gro, once a week after a 60-70% water change. 
How often and how much should I be dosing the plant gro? It is not NPK, but rather the micros.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would dose according to the instructions on the bottle. 

Nutrafin Plant Gro is a trace micro element mixture. It contains iron and trace elements. NPKs from the Seachem product line will provide you with macro fertilization chemicals.

-John N.


----------



## algeamagnet (Jul 3, 2005)

The instructions on the bottle just say how much, not how often. Any suggestions as to how often? I have only been dosing after a waterchange.


----------

